# Leaking twine pump JD 530



## Runningbare (May 16, 2018)

I have been running a JD 530 baler for several years and have noticed a leaking twine pump for awhile. I have been able to add fluid to it to keep it going with the intent to replace it someday. I went to bale Sunday for the first time this year and the pump was empty and I ended up having to prime it with a little air pressure (poor wife got covered in fluid  ) and she says* it's time* to replace the pump! Ag-Pro wants $440 right now for a new one and I really don't want to buy a rebuilt. I have read about some others using a GM power steering pump as a replacement - has anyone have any information and experience with that?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If it’s just leaking and not worn out, why not reseal yours?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I also have read where one can't substitute a GM PS pump for a JD rd baler but I think I did such as that yrs back. I think if relief valve is set at same pressure & original pulley is utilized a GM pump should be fine. I'll bet JD sourced the OEM pump from GM.


----------



## Runningbare (May 16, 2018)

Reseal sounds good. Does JD sell kits for resealing? I haven't pulled the pump yet but it appears to be leaking from the backside and drips from the lower body.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't see a pump seal kit offered by JD


----------



## Runningbare (May 16, 2018)

We are in a pretty severe drought right now so I don't think I will be baling again anytime soon. I think now is going to be a good time to pull the pump to see where it might be leaking from.


----------



## Runningbare (May 16, 2018)

Oh well, bit the bullet and bought a new pump from JD. Will try to install in the next week or so. Looks easy!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Pump may be easy to install but IIRC they can be a bear to bleed the air out of the hyd system. Be sure to fill hyd filter before installing on baler. Also blow air via a hose into reservoir neck blocked off by a shop towel to aid bleeding process.


----------



## Runningbare (May 16, 2018)

Thanks...ya I have had some experience priming the pump when the pump completely drained over the off-season. But thanks for the tip on the filter - I will fill it up before installing it. I will update when its done. Right now we are still suffering from hot dry weather and not much grass is growing down here.


----------



## Runningbare (May 16, 2018)

Installed new twine pump which wasn't too difficult but took a little time. I took your advice and filled the new filter with fluid and then the pump. The service guy at AgPro suggested that I loosen the hydraulic hoses slightly on the twine arm cylinder when first running the arm after replacing the pump to force out any air in the system. It only took a few minutes of loosening and tightening the hose fittings before the pump worked as it should. This kept me form having to blow air in the system but you just need to be sure you keep adding fluid to the pump as fluid is forced out when bleeding. It seems to run more quickly and smoothly than before. I will be baling this weekend so will update but all looks good at this point. Thanks for your help Jim!


----------



## Runningbare (May 16, 2018)

Just wanted to give a little feedback on the new twine pump. I was able to bale this last weekend and the twine pump worked well with the first 5 bales but then really kicked in and worked strong. It moved quickly across and actually engaged the return latch like it should and made a much tighter wrap on the bale and actually put enough tension on the string for the anvil to cut like it should. With the old pump, the arm was sluggish and would not always engage the return latch and wouldn't usually finish the cycle to where it would cut the string. The new pump has made a big difference and I no longer need to nurse the baler along like before. It was well worth the $$.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for update & I'm glad baler did well for you.

Jim


----------

